# COD 2 map multiplayer loading problem



## sleeperkid (Jul 7, 2006)

Every time I log in to play any multiplayer map, the first map always loads fine...after the round is over, however, the second map ALWAYS freezes about 75% into the load up. I am always forced to ctrl-alt-delete and end the process only to start it up again, go through one map successfully, and freeze again on all different servers.

Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

hmmm....tough one. what are your system specs?


----------



## sleeperkid (Jul 7, 2006)

I have an AMD Athlon 4400* with 2 gigs of DDR RAM running an ASUS A8NX DELUXE MB with TWO Geforce GTX 7800 cards on a dual SLI system.


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

hmmmm....I'm going to give some generic advice here because I honestly do not know why it would be doing that. Make sure your video card drivers are up to date and also d/l and install the latest directX version. Another thing to try is to repatch the game.


----------



## sleeperkid (Jul 7, 2006)

Did all as you requested....2nd maps are just not loading completely in the servers. I get a 75% load and then it just...stops. :-(


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

ok....going out on a limb here. Have you run any virus scan / spyware / adware scans? Also, is this the same map/server everytime or different random ones? Once this freezes up, are you able to get out and test other internet functionality; such as surfing the web, email, chat, etc? If you are able to get out w/o restarting your system,test those to make sure your ISP isn't dropping your connection due to possibly 'using too much bandwidth' or something stupid.


----------



## sleeperkid (Jul 7, 2006)

Yes I have done all of the above and it happens in different servers. I even bought a new DVD drive and it's still happening...even AFTER I reinstalled and repatched...


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

Have you contact Activision at all? I am truely sorry, but I really don't know what could be going on. I play CoD2 a lot also and have never experienced anything like this.

Quick question....how long does it take for the second map to get to it's freezing point? If it's abnormally long, your connection may be timing out. That could be your ISP's issue.


----------



## benwelsh (Jul 28, 2006)

well i had COD and it use to freeze sumtimes to m8


----------



## Holo (Aug 17, 2006)

sleeperkid said:


> Every time I log in to play any multiplayer map, the first map always loads fine...after the round is over, however, the second map ALWAYS freezes about 75% into the load up. I am always forced to ctrl-alt-delete and end the process only to start it up again, go through one map successfully, and freeze again on all different servers.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions?


You're not alone. I'm having that problem too on my brand new machine, with a fresh Win XP SP2 installed.

The same 75% of the bar stop... often on the next map load but sometime at the third and sometime the very first time I load the map. I even froze trying to start non-dedicate server on Leningrad Deathmatch.

At first, I did try to copy the files on my D:\porgram files\etc... (changing the Reg keys of Activision/cod2). I tought that was why it was frozing, cause I read about that PunkBuster not updating problem etc.)

So I freshly installed on C: all default dir. Still same problem. By the way I do clean my main dir from every mods files to test, to make sure it's not a bad mod causing the problem. I also did try in safe mode, with all settings to lowest.

All my stuff is new. I think that may come from this new hardware, but I also have Battlefield II runing with all feature set to Highest and it runs perfectly.

Here is my machine:
AM2 4200+
2 Gig ddr2 
one Evga 7900 GT (not sli)
mb Asus M2N-E (Bios settings by default, that's my next step in finding the trouble)
powerSupply 550w Antec
wireless D-Link DWL-G510 networkcard added in PCI
Hard Disk IDE 120 C: 
Hard Disk Sata 300 D:
Game installed on C: default dir and patched to 1.3

A little fact, when I installed last time, I tried in COD2 1.0 and didn't froze. Not much server to test though. But my performance was poor due to a bug I think they fixed in 1.01

The test I have left to do is to re-install in 1.0, and pass the patch one by one like I did on my old PC (1.01, 1.2 and 1.3) just in case.. and then if it fail, I'll try my Bios settings. I'm not overclocking but there is some settings on the PCI-E video adapter if I remember.

But if you find out the problem, please let me know. It may be my problem too.

I'll let you know if I find something.

Regards,
Holo.


----------



## sleeperkid (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm glad I'm not alone. Still no progress on my end.... Let me know if you get anything!!!


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

I just started encountering this in my single player missions, but haven't encountered it in MP yet. I think it might be something with v1.2 patch.


----------



## Holo (Aug 17, 2006)

sleeperkid said:


> I'm glad I'm not alone. Still no progress on my end.... Let me know if you get anything!!!


It's a little better now but not 100%. 

I did place a call to Activision support forum, after reading all faq and trying everything that I didn't done yet.

They told me the usual stuff, up the the place they asked me to re-install and re-apply patch 1.3. I did it and it went better. But I already did that though at the only exception that now I did copy all files from the 6 CDs on the same folder on my C drive, and started the setup from there. I did that in case I had to re-install many times and I noticed that it worked.

Now, I sometime freeze but many maps after I connected on a server or sometime at the first map, and until they map rotate. But it is more acceptable now and allow me to be more patient until they fix that bug (either my video card manifacturer, sound card manif. or Activision/IW)

Also I noted that after I did fix my swap page to minimum 600 M and maximum 600 M, the game did froze less but maybe it was odd... and it wasn't enough stable, not until I re-installed. (I did took that 600M swap file trick on a message board I can't remember where)

I'll keep you in touch.

Holo


----------



## WillFix (Jun 6, 2007)

I had this same problem, my system is : E6600 @ 3.0 , 2 gigs of ram , 2 raptors in raide 0 and a 8800 GTX 756 of ram, It would load the first MP map most of the time then look up loading the second,  I got it fixed !!
Go here and update your punkbuster http://www.evenbalance.com/index.php?page=dl-cod2.php


----------



## nopants (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi Guys - was this topic ever updated with a fix 

I have the exact same problem and it's driving me insane !! 

I am running xp on a Core 2 6600 with 2g Ram and 7900GTX Card .. All drivers have been updated - Ive updated punkbuster as the post above described but still no go - I have disabled On Access Virus Scan & Firewalls. I've tried port forwarding as well .. Ive also just updated directX 9 too .

Please any info greatly appreciated -

ps - i have contacted Activision - all they said was go back to basics, eg 800x600 turn off all running programs etc .. I did this but running cod2 800x600 on a 24" monitor is pointless ... Plus it didn't fix the problem ..


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

gamerman0203 said:


> I just started encountering this in my single player missions, but haven't encountered it in MP yet. I think it might be something with v1.2 patch.



i know i have run into this with another game.it would run fine online,but wouldnt play single player at all.


----------



## FalconMaltese (Sep 11, 2007)

I think this is a core duo problem. I have the e6750 asus p5n32sli plus. two gig ram. had nvidia 6600, but due to this problem I just today upgraded to a 8800 gts.

Still the same problem. sometimes works, other times sticks at around 75%

I re-installed my entire system after a format. re-installed cod2 like 100 times. deleting the folders each time.
It does not lock up at all in version 1.0, I ran a server and kept changing maps, seemed ok after around 30 map changes. Installed 1.3 patch and locked up on the first map.:4-dontkno


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

seems like something else one poster here had an amd.the original poster had an amd as well.so we got 4 different people in this thread with the same problem.2 of which have intels,and 2 more with amd's.so it doesnt seem to be a cpu specific problem.


----------



## FalconMaltese (Sep 11, 2007)

I think you are right about it not being cpu specific, but are not all the processors mentioned above dual core. I think people may find that 1.0 will also run on their systems, as this does not nave the dual core patch. 
I have not tested 1.2 but I will.
Regards..


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

now that is possible that it is a dual core problem.


----------



## FalconMaltese (Sep 11, 2007)

I have read the following on another forum, have not tried this yet, but I think it will work.
in effect you have to tell the game which core to use. As it is confused and can not decide.

ctrl alt del. find cod2 exe. right click, then choose your core. 0 or 1.
This has to be done each time you play the game and will work with 1.3.

Oh, if it does not work the first time, then switch to the other core.
I also read that AMD have come up with a fix, not sure about that one as I have intel.


Makes sence to me.

Kind regards
Tony:grin:


----------



## FalconMaltese (Sep 11, 2007)

just tested this. Don't think its working for me. Will try again later.


----------



## FalconMaltese (Sep 11, 2007)

No, does not work for me. The only solution is to play 1.01.

Regards
Tony


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

yeah may have to stick with the older one untill a newer one is released.


----------



## FalconMaltese (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, for me it appears to be my soundmax sound card. with sound disabled, I seem to be able to get through the maps changes with no problem. I have tried two driver, but this did not help.
Falcon


----------

